# DIY Projector mount



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I plan on installing my Sanyo PLV60HT to a sheet metal point suspended on a piece of pipe. 

But, what I really want to do is have a motorized mount- because the back of my theater is a bouldering wall, and I wont' want it to get kicked if it is always mounted down.

Any ideas for a DIY motorized mount?


----------

